# Insurance companys suck, espeacially hastings, omg rant



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

in may, i was happily driving to work one saturday morning, approached a 90 bend with caution as i know the road well!!!!!!!!!!!, some stupid bint comes around the bend at about 35-40 mph, WAPPPPP, straight into my rear arch, if it wasnt for the fact i was doing about 3mph and was tucked into the layby thing it would have been a head on collision. luckily it was a scratch and a small dent, she admitted guilt at the side of the road, and we exchanged details and went our seperate ways, 

i then rang my insurance to give details, an enquiry began, the female moron who hit me had obviously phoned daddy and been told to deny everything,

i left it in the hands of my insurers, 2 WEEKS later i get a letter from hastings stating that her insurers are holding me FULLY responsible!!!!!!!!!!!,

so i ring them and ask what the hell is going on, they say it will get sorted, 

fast forward 3 MONTHS!!!!! i get a letter stating nothing will or has come of the incident and the case is closed, i ring hastings to confirm and make sure all my no claims are intact, and they were, phew saga over i thought...........................................................

fast forward to renewal letter, mr. deniance we are pleased to offer next years insurance at 500 quid more than last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! £1062!!!!!!!

and my would be 5 years ncb is now 2!!!!

start the phone call nonsense again, on hold blah blah, explain everything and the fact i have a letter in my hand stating case closed 5 years ncb unaffected, she ammends details and my renewal is better, yay!!!!

declined to renew insurance because i found it cheaper on line, no problems sir we will post out your ncb

problem solved.......... oh no

tried buying insurance cover today at various places , oh no, DECLINED!!!!!!!

where i have been stating no claims in the last five years, its flagging me on the MID database as having one!!!!!!!!

absolutely livid at this point!!!!!!!!!!

ammend details at various places to state no fault accident insurer paid out £0.00pence, ncb NOT affected, and wham Price flies up!!!!!!!!!

LOCATION : currently sitting at laptop with steam coming from ears!!!!!!

so to summarise,
i have 14 years driving experience stupid bint has 1!!!!
i nearly get harmed in the face by HER!!!!
My car has a dent and bare metal scratch hers has a polishable scrape!!!!
she admits guilt
i had lights on she didnt
she was travelling too fast i wasnt
i had eyewitness, which i cannot use 
i have to pay more insurance!!!!!!!!!!
i am at a loss
oh and months later my poor car is still sat outside with a dent and rusty scratch!!!!!

rant over sorry


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You just cannot trust anyone anymore. 

Other drivers for taking responsibility or your own insurance company sticking up for you. You know, the ones you pay money to!!!

I now use the 'witness' app on my iPhone. It records my journies with sound, video and speed. 

I call it my **** covering app. Cause no one else will!!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I use AutoGuard on my Android.
If someone should do summat, I just point and say smile. No way they can deny it. 
Saving up for proper front and rear "Black Box" cameras though.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

im going to ring them tommorow, and shout, how can i be on a database for making a claim, when actually all i did was notify them, no one came to see my car and i havent made any claims at all and my ncb is intact, using the online insurance companys, they ask have i made any claims in 5 years, so my answer is no, i have not made any claims!!!!!!!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

This thread definitely points me in the direction of one of those cameras mentioned byrob3rto.
Around the £200 mark to buy, it could well save problems like this.

Kev


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

those cameras seem good, cannot believe im being penalised for this


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

I would take serious advice about your rights over insurance and also your rights to sue the tart in small claims court to cover cost of repairs and compensation proportionate to the hassle and loss incurred


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Take the ***** to a small claims court she will get ****ed by the long dick of the law . Also phone your insurance company and ask them to remove the so called "claim" you had from the MID system as it's affecting you from getting insurance.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

The one I want is the 
Blackvue DR400G-HD.

Inconspicuous enough to leave permanently mounted esp if you have a tinted strip at the top of the windscreen.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Nowadays I would photograph everything with my phone, so that I had evidence if the other driver changed their story. In days gone by I've always just called the police, regardless of how minor the damage.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, this doesn't bode we'll for my insurance claim then, can't you complain to an ombudsman of some description?


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> The one I want is the
> Blackvue DR400G-HD.
> 
> Inconspicuous enough to leave permanently mounted esp if you have a tinted strip at the top of the windscreen.


I ordered one of these about an hour ago. Get new car tomorrow, not taking any chances.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you tried an insurer where you can talk on the phone and not tick boxes? You'll find a lot of 'internet' insurers will load for non-fault claims. If you have an import, modified or performance car to insure, feel free to give us a try?

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/car-club-insurance.html


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

When I tried sky insurance they were x4 the price of everyone else


----------



## Dirtymonkey29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually it wasn't sky insurance.... Apologies


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

been on the phone all day, basically when i rang in may to notify my insurance i was automatically entered onto the MID database that insurers use, they assumed that a claim would follow so i was entered onto this database, a claim never followed but i am stuck on this database for the next six years!!!!!!!

spoke to several people and they are saying that it is tough luck, i am now a higher risk driver because i approached the corner with caution!!!!!! omg really!!!

i now have to explain this to every insurer i use for the next 6 years and have to show a letter from my insurers to prove this!!!!!!!

it is already affecting my quoted premiums, not happy

my insurance say it shouldnt affect any quotes as i am just entered on this database as a notification and not a claim, but believe me Mr. Insurer it does!!!! ive tried today over the phone with a plan and it affects my quote slighty, omg i cannot believe it

spoke to a mamager today apparently, she said there is nothing she can do to remove me as my case wasnt opened and closed in one day!!!!!

im going to verbally abuse people over the phone for the next few days because it is becoming apparent that there snothing i can do about.

im not going to let it drop, why should i?

i was losing my temper earlier, my insurer woman said sorry nothing we can do about it but we can provide a letter saying all is well and no claim was made and that other companys will be fine with it, so i rang back pretending to be a new customer and asked for a quote, went through all the blah blah until she asked the question " have you made any claims in the last five years?" my reply was no because i have not, she then said she was unable to quote me because system was telling her there is a claim on my name!!!!!!!!!!!

this proved that they were bullshizzing me so i rang back asked to speak to the same manager as earlier, told them what i had done and that they are basically full of shiz, she replied with another sorry but still they cannot remove my name from the database!!!!!

she said she does not have the power to do so!!!!

omg, someone hit me, could have had serious consequences, but i am now being penalised for the next 6 years!!!!!!!

note to self if this ever happens again, DO NOT INFORM INSURANCE COMPANY

i refuse to let this drop


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Seems so fcuking wrong that they can immediately put someone on this list, but not take anyone off it!!!!!!!

This country is run by b4stard computers, "computer says no" society, ridiculous !!!

Credit card companies are just as bad. Makes you wonder what's next, (Huns theme tune for "Terminator" film, lol


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

The insurance companies enter your details on the CUE register which is a central database that holds your details of your claim, every time you make a claim on an insurance policy. 

Depending on your policy wording, it may state that you have to inform your insurer of every incident even if you do not intend to claim. 

Get your claim reopened and get your insurer to claim off the other party, to get this incident classed as a non fault, this would be the best outcome in this situation.


----------

